# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Help Build a 3D Printed Electric Guitar

## jmoreno181

Hey guys, I'm a college student running a team designing an electric guitar, we're low on funding (as is usual of college students)

I'm hoping as a 3D printing community you guys can help us at least share our crowd funding campaign and get the word out so we can finish our project

https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraise...itar/x/9506904

Thanks

----------

